# Kidding Season Has Ended For Us



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Abelene had triplets this morning. She did not want to come out of her kidding pen this morning.. I should have known because I ended up putting her back in an hour later. Two bucklings and a little doe. She had normal birth positions on all three. The first one came out with back legs first. Hubby came home from work to help as I thought the legs were pointed up and so glad he was here to help. They needed help finding the spouts. The little doe came out completely encased in the water sack and I really had a hard time getting that sack open to get her out! Things are looking good. A lot of work to get some drink in them. Abelenes colostrum is so rich.. almost makes them feel too full I think. Here are some picts.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Triplets ! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

These really needed a lot of help learning to nurse. The little doeling finally did nurse on her own a bit. The colostrum is so rich.. hope it isnt too rich for them. We will see how the little doeling is in a day.. Abelene is accepting all of them but frustrated trying to get the doeling to nurse. She keeps nudging her to do that.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

How cute...congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

So cute! Congrats


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Wow.. is so important to not push or rush these labors. Two legs came out.. I couldnt tell..looked like back feet but wasnt sure... then the hooves came out sideways. I saw the legs were right but quite sideways.. then she pulled them all the way back in and then stretched and arched her back.. they then came out straight ways and down.. So she was able to re-position that kid herself in a short time. Thankfully.. I just held the legs and gently tugged a tiny bit with contraction but she did it all herself.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Congrats on the new babies. Good luck with them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Thanks, I am kinda tired actually. Our dog Shiloh is being quite protective of them from the curious cat. She was barking.. trying to tell me something so when I went out to see.. Shiloh was looking & barking at ants then looking at me to do something! All around the shed area was a trail. Good dog,Shiloh.. she knows about those as she stuck her head in a nest last week. So I took care of those for now.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

 cuteness!!!


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

The slow-nursing doe - you might think about giving a touch of selenium, dependent upon your area/your goats supplementation. I have noticed that sometimes the deficient ones are "not all there" about nursing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*



Goober said:


> The slow-nursing doe - you might think about giving a touch of selenium, dependent upon your area/your goats supplementation. I have noticed that sometimes the deficient ones are "not all there" about nursing.


She did end up nursing well now and is doing good so far as she has finally figured this out even fighting for it from the other two.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Awwww Congrats Merry! They are adorable! So glad they are doing well, once they got some time on their feet, I'm sure they will be nursing pros


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Awww!!! Congratulations! They're beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

That is so cool... she pulled them back in and repositioned them.. to come out in proper kidding position....what a good Doe.... very impressive.... :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*



toth boer goats said:


> That is so cool... she pulled them back in and repositioned them.. to come out in proper kidding position....what a good Doe.... very impressive.... :hi5:


I love this doe. My very first too so she has my heart. She is a keeper for her calm disposition and for how well she takes care of her babies. Evidently the baby was trying to come out a bit sideways.. she got him all coming out straight. The hooves went all the way back inside and then popped out again straight and down. Very interesting.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Here is Monster. She is quite miserable. She is due anytime. If she took the first day with the buck.. that would put her at 150 days Feb. 24th. She looks to be at that.. so hopefully soon for her. She looks miserable. -Did this last year too and had those big paint twins out of Captain Morgan red buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Oh and last up is Teasel. She hardly ever gets noticed. A shy doe. It's even hard to take her picture. -Probably lost all her confidence being the only one in the herd without horns. She has never gotten over it I guess. Well.. here she is.. a healthy doe.. hardly shows that she is prego as she carries them low. .. But she is almost ready to go. (Maybe two weeks or less)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Aww...poor Teasel..  :hug:

she is a pretty girl... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Yes, Teasel is pretty to me too. She let me brush all her hair out last night. I think she is close. She has beautiful dark smooth hooves. 15% nubian she is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Good luck on more kids.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

BayBreeze(Monster) kidded Triplets this morning. Yeah! She had no trouble having them. I am wondering if they may have been early.. like 145. Seems that way because we really had a time trying to get the smallest one to nurse. Had to get colostrum down him. He just cant figure the sucking part out at all. I think this is how it must be if they are born a bit young. Last year.. the babies came out.. shook their heads.. cried... got up.. found mamma and tried to nurse instantly.. not so easy this time. (perhaps a bit earlier born)
2 bucklings, 1 Doeling. One paint buckling. They are looking good so far. The mamma is doing well so with all of them and working at the little paint to get him to nurse. I will get better picts later.
This doe sure had a lot of water in her baby sacks. It made for an easier delivery.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Poor teasel.. she is last again and not getting any attention hardly at all.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Congrats on 6 healthy babies!!! I pray Teasel has an easy time just as the other 2 did.

:stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Baybreeze has giant monster feet(hooves) For some reason her babies want to sleep right under her instead of in their secure boxes. They are already stubborn little things and don't like me putting them in there. The little girl got her leg stepped on by her mammas big clumsy hooves. I think it is ok now but at first I thought it was broke. The bones are quite tough and soft at this age.. Baybreeze (monster) is trying not to step on them. She is doing better at her mamma skills this year where as last year she was a stressed out mess. I really had to help her along so much last year. She wasnt about to let those babies nurse last year. We had to hold her down until she figured it all out. This year .. she is doing super well and much more relaxed. We try not to interfere too much but she had one little guy that she was so happy to have us help her ... She knew he needed to nurse and would hold real still .. he is good to go now and has it figured out.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Here is a photo of the newest triplets from Monster. She is relaxed now. Babies are still trying to be under her feet. She is stepping lightly and is trying to be careful. See how big her hooves are. They look like cow hooves.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

Teasel will not yell when it is time. The other two let me know what is happening by yelling.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season is Finished For Us!*

Teasel kidded twins. 2 doelings. One is a paint and the other a traditional. We have 8 now. 4 bucklings, 4 doelings.

Teasel had a very rough time. I wasnt sure why at first.. I tho't she wasnt having hard enough contractions but .. it was because the kids were trying to come out at the same time. She was trying to re-position them evidently. This was a very stressful delivery. She had CMPK this morning to help. Her Labor started at noon and this went on until about 4:30 today. She would have a bubble.. then she would pull it back in.. then it would come out.. then go back in.. I couldnt see anything. Finally after a couple of hours.. I went in to try to help her get opened up more.. she was not very dialated so I kept working around softly.. then she opened up and- Two bubbles then sprung out .. oh.. no.. two kids were in the birth canal at same time! I had to push one back.. then saw head of one in bubble. I popped that and she still having very hard time getting things out.. We got one out and then the second one came out right away too right behind. This was a stressful delivery. We are exhausted. Babies are doing very well and nursed right away with no troubles or help needed. Teasel is an excellent mamma.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Kidding Season Has Officially Begun!*

The amazing thing is.. : Teasel is a rather shy.. and almost wild doe but she will beg me to stay with her during a delivery.. she also does not mind me working on her and will hold still. It is like she is telling me. "Please help me get these things out! Don't leave me!"


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: wow! beautiful kids! great job helping the birth! so glad to hear she's being such a good mama, interesting how they seem to know when they need your help even if they're are usually more shy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's .... beautiful baby's!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

My husband was here with me. I don't think I could have managed without him. It kept me calm. One thing I have learned through this: Don't rush these animals.. They need to try to get things out on their own. Teasel had a hard time getting things open last year too. It takes her a long time to get dialated and opened up. Everything has to move slow and easy and gentle. I know there are times when there are emergencies when things have to go fast to save life but for this doe... I had to just work on gently moving my fingers around her cervix to open it. When it opened up more.. Two birth bubbles popped out and the doe was screaming her head off... for some reason everything just went wild. Other does went wild yelling upon hearing her.. and both of our cell phones were ringing.. dog was crying.. I just had my husband there to tell me to remain calm.. go slow so I was able to push one baby back and get first baby out. I am so happy it is over. My son and daughter n law came and brought us dinner. So special.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....what a relief...the hardest part is over.... You have a great husband there....he is a keeper.... :wink: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Indeed! My husband is a wonderful guy. This is our adventure together. He was more into the goat idea than I was in the beginning but now.. we both very much enjoy this time together working with the animals.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all the adorable babies! I just want to hug them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Indeed! My husband is a wonderful guy. This is our adventure together. He was more into the goat idea than I was in the beginning but now.. we both very much enjoy this time together working with the animals.


 :hi5: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok.. so i finally was able to view the video I took of this champion doe on a larger screen to see what feet were coming and going. Now after looking at that video .. It appears to be one front hoof and one back hoof sticking out at same time. She did suck it up and pull things right. It looks like two were trying to get out at same time. After she arched her back a few times and the legs went in.. Out they came again.. two equal back hooves pointed down. I didnt have to assist but needed to be there.. things can go wrong so fast.. I wish I could show the video.. maybe someday I will be able to do that.. I don't have a movie editor to shorten film at this time as laptop is down.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The next baby was right there with front hooves and head ready to dive out right.


----------

